# Lets see your flybox



## TODDFATHER

Alright Guys, 

Lets have an interesting thread! Take 1 box out of your fishing vest and open it to the public: Lets see what you're fishing with! Hopefully we can have a picture with every post, and a breif discreption of the flys contained. Post as many boxes as you like but only "one box at a time in a new thread, and be sure to elaborate on it's contents!

Lets see em!


Toddfather


----------



## Bob T

Toddfather, nice to see ya around again. Wow, Now I will have to get around to organizing my fly boxes for the pic. I usually wait until the night before opening day to do that.:lol: 

Bob


----------



## ESOX

After much patient tutoring from Shoeman, I finally learned to tie something I wouldn't be ashamed to show in public. I will post a pic of my good flies soon. All three of them. Not too bad after 36 years of trying off and on, right? :lol: 
I feel bad, I might put 6 people in China out of work if I start making all my own flies. 
No, I feel great. Can't wait to see how some of these act on a leader.
The sad part is that as I go through the stuff I made the past winter, all the stuff I tied in early December looks like crap now. Probably because it is.

Now it seems JStockard is delivering here once or twice a week. In fact, I am typing reaching over the booty they delivered today. Hell, I could have bought a new Zero Gravity and Battenkill LA for what I spent the past winter.:SHOCKED: 
Hope the fish are as appreciative of my efforts as I am.


----------



## TODDFATHER

Ok, Taken directly from my vest is my streamer box. Normally I don't spend that much time fishing streamers so my selection is rather small but nonetheless stocked with what has worked for me reliably. Included is a variety of Mickey Finns and BL Daces in various sizes. None of my boxes aside from my dry's have much to boast about with respect to organization. I generally find the small cubby holes too cumbersome to fish thru quickly. That said, I prefer a large container with loose flys, as shown. 














Now lets see some of them boxes! 


Toddfather


----------



## tommytubular

ESOX....you crack me up!

This is part of what I tied to do a salmon trip last fall that never happend...

Some ESL's, bunny leeches, and a variety of Atron Estaz bugs....not even sure I was on the right track.....but I had fun tying em. I even did my own version of a hotspot stone with the antron and estaz....

Sure wish I would have had a chance the loose some to the trees and salmon








[/IMG]


----------



## tommytubular

BTW ESOX........Id sure like to see some of your creations.....

I'd like to try for more of the fresh water species this year......and Im sure you have a few good small mouth and toothy critter flies that produce


----------



## Bob T

Well, here is one half of my many streamer boxes after reorganizing it. As you can see I am at the moment into Thuder Creek streamers. I finally purchased Keith Fulshers's revised edition. The old version which I should have bought many years ago was out of print and I refused to pay the big money for it. Actually, I am glad that I waited as the new version has much better photos and a few new patterns included.

I was just wondering to myself after reading Toddfathers post and how he just puts his streamers loose with no order into his box how many people like me like to have their flies organized in their boxes. I have over the years have become more fanatic in this regards. I try to tie all my flies as well as possible but there are some variants in each pattern. When I fish some water that I think holds some nice fish I will go through the pattern that I think will work and I will always try to use the best tied fly. I think I do so because it gives me real confindence and by organizing them so I can easily pick out the best tied fly. Do any others do it this way or am I just the oddball.

Bob


----------



## RGROSE

I just keep my flies right on the rivers. I step in and look in the nearest tree, and bingo theres one of my flies:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## twohand

Streamer box is ready!









For size reference: box is 12"x9" per side


----------



## TODDFATHER

Tommy, Bob, Twohand, 
Nice fly's and nice packaging! Where's your flys Esox? If you think my organization is bad after seeing my streamer box, wait it till you see my caddis, and no-hackle boxes! I just emptied my vest and found that I carry (get this) 21 fly boxes! Admittedly, a half dozen of them are hatch specific and only see daylight during a specific hatch. Everything else I consider my working boxes and fish from them as required by conditions. 

Bob, No differently than you, every one of the flys in my box has it's own personality. I finger my way thru the different boxes with a watchful eye for that which I feel is the best choice at the moment. Quite honetly, I actually know what I'm looking for and in what box it will be found. I do have some duplicates yes, but moreover than duplication I tend to tie them in different sizes to accomodate that variation too. 

Here's an assortment of mongrul beadheads that have worked for me thru the years. 










It's facinating for me to see what everybody else fishes with. Isn't anyone else interested in how the other guy does it? Lets see some more fly boxes Guys! 



Toddfather


----------



## ESOX

I am picking up a new CF card reader tomorrow...... I'll publicly humiliate myself then.


----------



## brookid

You ask for it so here ya go...

There's not a lot of rhyme or reason to some of the boxes but i know where things are so i'm not reorganizing... 

Streamer box 1:











This is the "dear hair" box...with the exception of the black zonkers...like i said... 










Various cougers, mice and...










and sculpin patterns...


----------



## brookid

Streamer Box #2

This box is a hodge podge of stuff...










The left side is clouser, matukas, deciever, leeches ect...










The right side Conrad sculpins and some smaller traditional stuff


----------



## brookid

Now the combo boxes...

This one is Coneheads on left and dry attractors...



















quite a few on this side and honestly very rarely use them...:sad: 

the usual tried and trues, wulffs, irrestistables, humpys, trudes ect...


----------



## TODDFATHER

Holy Cow Brookid! 

You're supposed to post fly boxes, not animal and critter boxes! What weight fly rod does it take to cast them babies? Sheesh!It's kinda scary when a fellow opens his box and it contains 3 fly's because 4 won't fit! Obviously, you're a man that has taken his fair share of very large trout! It's easy to see which amongst us are "old school" and which are not! In fact, Issac Walton and I were discussing that very thing just the other day! :lol: 

Now your cooking Brookid, You were still adding to your post when I posted my response! Nice, Very nice!

See what I mean guys, Everyone's got their own spin on how they want to do it. 

Lets see some drys, wets, nymphs also! 


Toddfather


----------



## brookid

Combo Box #2

This one is a bugger/nymph/emerger/misc box...its in the process of being restocked...season starts in just over a week...



















A lot of the usuals...including the Pink Squirrel, a great Wis pattern.










and scuds, emergers & caddis...


----------



## brookid

Combo Box #3

This is my terrestrial/olive/trico box...










Not many surprises in here...i guess after a closer look its another hodge podge...sedge, black caddis, little yellow stone, griffith nat ect ect...


----------



## brookid

Combo Box #4

This box is perhaps my most valuable. I think if i had only box to choose this is the one, at least the right hand side.










Caddis, caddis and more caddis










Traditional elk hair, hemmingway, goddard and henrysville...i also keep my stimis here, though you can't see them.










The left side is a mess...a little of whats left...

Well, thats about it. I have one more box that i didn't shoot. Its my night box. Contains what you would expect...hex, gurglers, HLS, bombers, mice ect


----------



## brookid

TODDFATHER,

The conrad sculpins are big'ns...i like to throw them in early April, i'm not punching out terribly long casts so my 6wt works well. They have a stinger hook, articulated (whatever) but they look pretty sweet ripping through the water.

Unfortunately i would not consider myself a catcher of big fish...doesn't much matter. I'm quite content just fishing...


----------



## axisgear

Hey brookid,It seems you have a lot of time on your hands!

You don't have kids,do you?!?:lol:.

Maybe I'll post some pics of my pathetic fly boxes on friday.Maybe I'll post some that my 7yr old son tied!(my 30 day hold over is coming up).Nice pics though,I too would choose combo box #4 on the right.You can't beat natural colors for wary trout(elk hair caddis' rock!).....although I have seen them strike at ciggie butts before.

Until then,later....


----------

